# Front end clunk



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

My 2006 has had a "clunk" since new. Especially noticeable over 1 wheel bumps. It is a very low mileage model (5K miles). Upon inspection I was able to locate impact marks on the inside of the sway bar where it exits the subframe and curls down toward the end links. The clearance there is miniscule. The first time I took it to the dealer they replaced the bushings. No change. I replaced the sway bar bushings with poly and that helped a lot, but did not solve the problem. I took it back to the dealer and guess what???? They replaced the poly with OEM and guess what???? The loud clunk came back. Has anyone else had this problem? The only solution I can see is to shim the swaybar up higher, or disassemble the front end and grind metal out of the subframe. Suggestions appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm going to assume that the noise is coming from one side more than the other, 

i've seen these marks on a few GTO's, most of them have no noise at all.

There isn't any way to shim it for more clearance, and modifying the subframe may not be a bad idea.


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Rob. That was pretty much my analysis as well. The eternal optimist in me was hoping for a quick and easy fix. Doesn't look like that will happen. I'd want to install Hotchkiss bars, but I'm afraid to until I have the clearance issue resolved. While my dealer has been sympathetic and willing to work with me, they are handcuffed by GM policy and I'm afraid anything else they do will be a mere bandaid, not a correction. If anyone else has any input please let's hear it now! Again, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 9, 2008)

The hotchkis are bigger due to being hollow, than the Pedders solid sways are. The Pedders are bigger than OE but not quite as big as the hotchkis simply due to the design. Either way if your stock barrs are hitting the others will too.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Where is the sway bar making contact? At the frame by the mount? At the strap on the mount?


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

The impact marks are on the bottom of the sway bar, right at the outside edge of the subframe - just inside where the bar starts to curl down toward the end links. The metal subframe stamping there appears to be double thickness and there is, maybe, .050" clearance between the bar and the frame. The bushing does not have to distort much at all to cause metal-metal contact.


----------



## 2006BlueGoat (Jun 3, 2008)

Yes, I understand that. That is exactly why I'd like to solve the problem - before I order anything bigger. Thanks.


----------

